# Sony A6000 bricked



## martti (Mar 21, 2016)

I downloaded the upgrader from Sony US site. Followed the instructions closely. 
Three times I tried, three times I failed. 
My A6000 is a brick now.


Not the first time I was very close to throwing this silly camera on the wall.
But is there a way to make it a camera again?
Can I bring it back to life?


(shoot Canon!)


----------



## martti (Mar 21, 2016)

Nothing on forums, Sony not coming back to life...
I'll try with the Windows updater tomorrow.
This is the reason why you need something else than a Sony if you really want to take pictures.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

Upgrading the firmware in any camera is a risky process, it needs to be carefully done with a fresh fully charged battery, and even then failures happen.

The only way to fix it is to send it to a repair station. That's the same for all brands.

Some computer motherboards have a backup copy of the firmware that can be restored, that could be easily done in cameras as well. I just updated my Dell motherboard yesterday. It was taking a long time, but completed. Then, on reboot, the computer hung, and I thought it was bricked. I finally forced a power down and restart and its fine. Another pc I'm my studio seemed to die, but I finally tracked it down to a blown UPS battery backup. I blame all this on the replacement pc that's arriving tomorrow and jealousy on the part of the old ones.


----------



## martti (Mar 21, 2016)

Still bricked. Dead. I'll try with Windows later on.
With Canons you at least get to take pictures.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 21, 2016)

martti said:


> Still bricked. Dead. I'll try with Windows later on.
> With Canons you at least get to take pictures.



Canon's get bricked too when upgrading firmware. There were a bunch of 7D's back two years or more ago that were bricked when uploading a major firmware revision.

Canon fixed them at no charge, I wonder if Sony will do the same for you?


----------



## adventureous (Mar 21, 2016)

Hope you have better luck than Matt Granger did.


----------



## msm (Mar 21, 2016)

martti said:


> I downloaded the upgrader from Sony US site. Followed the instructions closely.
> Three times I tried, three times I failed.
> My A6000 is a brick now.
> 
> ...



This has to be the worst place to ask for Sony information. Anyways you say you have tried 3 times, so if you can try again make sure you follow these steps:

http://briansmith.com/guide-to-sony-camera-firmware-updates/


----------



## 3kramd5 (Mar 21, 2016)

martti said:


> Still bricked. Dead. I'll try with Windows later on.
> With Canons you at least get to take pictures.



Huh, i didn't realize Canon cameras were impervious to firmware-loading faults. Good to know!

[/takes picture with a Sony camera]


----------



## AlanF (Mar 21, 2016)

Why ask Canon Rumors? Try a Sony website.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 22, 2016)

Send it back to your local Sony service centre, then wait 6-12 months until they send it back to you. 
Great Sony service.


----------



## martti (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Sony A6000 bricked and un–*


What had happened was that the upgrader was corrupted because of my bad internet connection.
I called the IP, he did something with the line, then I used another browser to download another upgrader and the procedure finished with success.


Canon cameras are good for taking pictures. Just saying.


----------

